# accurate Chinese Gender Chart!! Check it out!!



## xzaviorsmommy

So like many of us I've been dying to know what this little being is going to be. I found this Chinese Gender Chart that says I'll be having a girl (yay!) Anyway, I surveyed 22 of my friends via Facebook and all results were accurate!! Just wanted to see if it those of you who know get the same results. This one isn't like most, it calculates your lunar age AND lunar month in the Chinese calendar. Give it a try and post results!! 


https://www.chinesegenderchart.info/gender-calculator.php


----------



## foxiechick1

It was wrong for me. All of these said I would have a girl and I have a 3 year old boy! lol. With my sis it said Boy then Girl and she had Girl then Boy! Lol. I love these things though and all the old wives tales. 

I did carry all front though with my boy and craved savory stuff so that was right! lol x


----------



## xzaviorsmommy

You used the same chart??


----------



## overcomer79

This one was right for both of mine. As well as my three nephews and my friend's two kids.


----------



## Luckyeleven

It didn't work for me, predicted me a girl and I'm having a boy


----------



## foxiechick1

Yes I did this one just now and loads of others the other day as I was looking to see what I would have if I conceived now lol! :haha:


----------



## Sunshine12

Ive seen this one posted before and although I think alot of the predictions were right, there were lots that werent. I dont think its any more accurate than some of the others (think the brazilian one has quite a high ratio of "accuracy" as well). Bit of fun that passes the time though.x


----------



## Catlover28

I'm predicted a girl! i'm having a gender scan on sat so i will come back and let you know if it was true for me :) x


----------



## xzaviorsmommy

So far I've had 25 friends give me their info and this one chart worked flawlessly. I tried other charts that I just uses my regular age and regular months and they said boy. This one adds about 2years to your age and takes back about a month. Example: I'm 20 and conceived this February. According to the chart tho I'm 22 and conceived in the 1St lunar month. I'll find out next Thursday how accurate it is tho!! Fingers crossed!


----------



## Cajadaem

Right for my 4 so far ;-) will know in just over 2 weeks with this one


----------



## tabitha561

Totally wrong for me said girl Im 100% having a boy... It was wrong for me last time also lol


----------



## palacemommy

It predicted boy for me... finding out on friday!


----------



## carlyjade86

It got girl for me! That's right!


----------



## xzaviorsmommy

It has a 50/50 chance of being right. But definitely fun to know so many people with accurate results!! Hope more mommy's to be find entertainment in it :)


----------



## hannahhlove

I just did this one and the Brazillian gender predictor and they both came back boy. 95% of people on here were guessing girl going by my 12 wk ultrasound nub/skull. I will hopefully find out in a few weeks! I've had REALLY bad morning sickness so I think that's convinced me it's a girl on the way.


----------



## carlyjade86

Oh but was wrong for my son...


----------



## tabitha561

hannahhlove said:


> I just did this one and the Brazillian gender predictor and they both came back boy. 95% of people on here were guessing girl going by my 12 wk ultrasound nub/skull. I will hopefully find out in a few weeks! I've had REALLY bad morning sickness so I think that's convinced me it's a girl on the way.


I had the same amount of morning sickess with my girl as i do this boy lol


----------



## Pug2012

All of these type of predictors said boy for me including this one. I'm having a girl!!


----------



## carlyjade86

tabitha561 said:


> hannahhlove said:
> 
> 
> I just did this one and the Brazillian gender predictor and they both came back boy. 95% of people on here were guessing girl going by my 12 wk ultrasound nub/skull. I will hopefully find out in a few weeks! I've had REALLY bad morning sickness so I think that's convinced me it's a girl on the way.
> 
> 
> I had the same amount of morning sickess with my girl as i do this boy lolClick to expand...

I had zero sickness with this girl, and zero with my boy! Lol. My mam said today that she knew I was having a girl coz my arse sticks out as far as my belly (charming)


----------



## Cajadaem

Everything i have tried, this chart, others, the brazilian method, all say boy, as do my psychic hairdresser and a friend. but all this just makes me even more convinced its a girl!!!!! would be about right, to defy all the odds ect ect, so for the time being, although everything points to boy, i am going to remain convinced its a girl


----------



## Marini_Mare

it was right for me! You are 27 years old in the 1st lunar month (Jan. 23 ~ Feb. 21)... I conceived Jan 30, if I didn't know the date I conceived though it would be wrong bc before jan 23rd its prediction was boy :winkwink: If i used my actual age at conception (25) it was also correct! :wacko:

also did the ring test over my wrist and it was correct too! found out last friday that we are indeed having a girl! :happydance:


----------



## xzaviorsmommy

I hope it's right for me!! I have a boy already and would love a baby girl!! I'll definitely keep everyone updated after my scan next Thursday!


----------



## 2012

This was right for me. I kow the regular Chinese calendar said girl for me and a friend asked if I used my lunar age or chronological age.


----------



## Zianna

predicted me a BOY but am having a GIRL


----------



## mellyboo

Mine was wrong! lol


----------



## Arisa

sorry ladies it was not right for me, it kept saying boy but we definetly have a wee little girl :cloud9:


----------



## charlie_lael

Wrong for me. Chart says girl, but I'm having a boy.


----------



## corgankidd

Wrong for me - says I will have a girl and I'm having a boy!


----------



## K_

Chart was right for me. Having a Boy! :happydance:


----------



## DeeDee80

This was wrong for me. For my son it said he should have been a girl, and this one says I should have a boy and we are having a girl.


----------



## tjc4182

Said I am having boy and really I am having a girl


----------



## 1eighty

It's got me as expecting a girl as well. That's also what the majority of my friends think, and my DH has suspected a girl from the beginning. We were *aiming* for a girl as well, DTD 3-5 days prior to ovulation... so we shall see. I'll find out by mid-July at the latest :)


----------



## mumof1+1

Hmmm, all been opposite for me, got my 3 down as boy, girl then boy. I actually had a girl, then a boy and will know this time in October. So since its opposite for the other 2 im guessing this one could very well be a girl :haha:

xxx


----------



## MtnMama03

Thought it was wrong...however I then read the directions and tried again! lol turns out it was right! for both :) 

All the other Chinese gender prediction charts I have tried before were never accurate. This one seems to be! It took some reading though, the way you analyze the chart is different than I have seen on the others. Always fun to do little games/tricks like this, whether they are right or wrong!


----------



## buttons80

just checked it was right for my two plus says girl this time..we'll see in a few weeks x


----------



## fidget

Right for my first, wrong for my second


----------



## foxiechick1

I think it must be under a certain age it adds 2 years as with mine it only added 1 year same as the others....I still love it though as can't stop coming back to check it! lol.

Good luck next Thurs Xavioursmummy sending you lots of pink dust! xx


----------



## x Helen x

Wrong for me!


----------



## cheshire

It was wrong for my first two and right for my third. This one it predicted as a girl and I think it is, in which case it is 50% accurate :haha:

I have never heard of the Brazilian one (given that my husband is Brazilian and I've lived there I know quite a lot of Brazilian Old wives!!). That one was even more out for me. Got my first one right and if this is a boy then it will be right, so either 25% or 50% accurate. 

Go with your gut, that really seems to be the clear winner every time.


----------



## buttons80

i knew absolutely knew dee down with both mine that they were girl then boy, infct with my son i knew from about 6 weeks. i was so sure i bought boy things at about 12 weeks. was such a relief to get the gender scan though lol
this time around i have a strong feeling one way and my mind is settled on that so i hope its right


----------



## JasperJoe

can some one do it for me please the link will not work, 32 when conceived and month is january x


----------



## LittlePeople

It was right for DD and says Boy for No2...we'll have to wait and see! :flower:


----------



## shayzee

Spot on for my DS :thumbup: & for no.2 also saying boy! ( the other chart said girl ?:shrug: )Wont know till another 3 weeks though!!


----------



## xzaviorsmommy

I'd say the odds are about 50/50 however i feel like it might be slightly leaning toward the accurate side but thats probably just me really wanting a little girl now haha. 

JasperJoe what's your exact birthday?


----------



## xzaviorsmommy

Oh and I need to know for those of you who say its wrong, are you absolutely sure you did it right? Not saying theres no way it could be wrong, but i did it wrong initially cuz i thought it was just calculating my age. Once i read the lunar month + lunar age it hasnt been wrong for anyone ive checked!!


----------



## JasperJoe

xzaviorsmommy said:


> i'd say the odds are about 50/50 however i feel like it might be slightly leaning toward the accurate side but thats probably just me really wanting a little girl now haha.
> 
> Jasperjoe what's your exact birthday?

23/04/79


----------



## tabitha561

yup i did it righT lol It was wrong! Oh well Nothing is 100%


----------



## tabitha561

it has been the opposite for me both times LOL


----------



## mommy0629

I just did it and it's right for me


----------



## Starstryder

It happens to be correct for this one but wrong for first kiddo. :)


----------



## sugarplumx

Said I'm having a girl! I find out Saturday so I will come back and say if it's right or not


----------



## xzaviorsmommy

JasperJoe said:


> xzaviorsmommy said:
> 
> 
> i'd say the odds are about 50/50 however i feel like it might be slightly leaning toward the accurate side but thats probably just me really wanting a little girl now haha.
> 
> Jasperjoe what's your exact birthday?
> 
> 23/04/79Click to expand...

It says boy.


----------



## xzaviorsmommy

Please let me know!! I want a girl so bad. I guess technically I don't care either way but I've been getting more excited for a girl!!


----------



## Cajadaem

it would be nice for DP if it was right, as it says boy for me, and he doesnt have a boy yet, he has 3 girls, i have 2 boys and 2 girls, so i am happy either way, but would be nice for him if it was a boy


----------



## girl friday

Wrong for me with DS, don't know the gender of this LO yet but it predicts a boy.


----------



## Betrix

It says boy. I guess I will find out in a few weeks. I desperately want to have a boy this time. I'm trying really hard not to get my hopes up though. I have two girls and this will be my last baby.


----------



## JasperJoe

xzaviorsmommy said:


> JasperJoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xzaviorsmommy said:
> 
> 
> i'd say the odds are about 50/50 however i feel like it might be slightly leaning toward the accurate side but thats probably just me really wanting a little girl now haha.
> 
> Jasperjoe what's your exact birthday?
> 
> 23/04/79Click to expand...
> 
> It says boy.Click to expand...

ok was thankfully wrong for me, i'm having a girl x


----------



## CantWait_xx

Predicts a bubba boy for me. Find out on the 28th :D xx


----------



## maisie78

Works with my real age but not with my lunar age. That chart says I should be having a boy but 2 scans have confirmed she is a girl :)


----------



## lovelylisa84

This was correct for me. Although I couldnt check it with my daughter since I was a teen mom.


----------



## baby5hopeful

Im on baby number 5 and it was right for me every time and everyone I know x


----------



## Cin

Wrong for me :nope:


----------



## DragonTamer

I did this for all four of my babies and the only one it was right for was my oldest. But the chart I tried without the lunar age was right for this lo and my 6yo. I couldn't check for my oldest because my actual age was 17 and the youngest age on these charts is 18 (my lunar age for that month was 18) and for my 12 yo it was wrong either way...lol


----------



## oh_so_blessed

Wrong.


----------



## Lizzie K

It was wrong for my first two and right for my third. It says girl this time, so we'll see.


----------



## candylok

xzaviorsmommy said:


> So like many of us I've been dying to know what this little being is going to be. I found this Chinese Gender Chart that says I'll be having a girl (yay!) Anyway, I surveyed 22 of my friends via Facebook and all results were accurate!! Just wanted to see if it those of you who know get the same results. This one isn't like most, it calculates your lunar age AND lunar month in the Chinese calendar. Give it a try and post results!!
> 
> 
> https://www.chinesegenderchart.info/gender-calculator.php

Right for both kids, but I used the western calendar version at the same site.

https://www.chinesegenderchart.info/western-gender-chart.html


----------



## Charlene_b_x

This has been wrong for me twice
first pregnancy said i would have a girl and it was a boy
this time it says boy but scan says girl! 
x


----------



## Toots4

It was wrong for me with my son although at the time I asked about 10 friends and it was right for 7 or 8 of them xx


----------

